# Look at this GA16DET



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

GA16DET


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

repost


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

dang this is the 3rd time i am seeing this car posted. for being all HON-DUH its sure getting noticed, its ugly in my opinion!!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I dont tooooo much mind the Accord Projector heads but to put on a set of stock Civic tails.....I just cannot accept. I mean they are great clean looking tails but I cant imagine doing that to my NISSAN..


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*I AGREE*



MP2050 said:


> *I dont tooooo much mind the Accord Projector heads but to put on a set of stock Civic tails.....I just cannot accept. I mean they are great clean looking tails but I cant imagine doing that to my NISSAN.. *


but i CANT stand to see any head/tail light conversions... it takes so much away from the car... especially when u start to mix car parts from different car companies!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: I AGREE*



whiteb14 said:


> *but i CANT stand to see any head/tail light conversions... it takes so much away from the car... especially when u start to mix car parts from different car companies! *



Hmmm I dunnno about that--I woulnt mind a set of R33s on my Sentra ASS right now.....shi* I wouldnt mind any other tails besides the stocks at this point...lol


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

All that $$ into the car, and they went with cheap ass coil overs....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



1CLNB14 said:


> *All that $$ into the car, and they went with cheap ass coil overs.... *


thats what happens when u spend SO much dough on the conversions and have nuthin left 4 suspension.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hell, I'm just taking my time and doing it right.
I don't care if it takes 10 years to build my car, it will be done right.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah when I was reading and saw the same crappy suspension set up I have on this car......I couldnt believe it..


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

i dont like that car.......its a honissa!!!! hahahaha


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

Well if you wanna know what R33 tails look like on a B14 .. i will let you know soon enough


----------

